# Secondary fermentation temperature?



## hamy (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello again, I have now syphoned my red wine into the secondary bin and unfortunately had to put it in another room where the temperature is lower. Although I have the submerged heater on It's only around 18 to 19 degrees where the instructions recommend between 20-25 C. 


I have the bin wrapped in a coat to try and keep it as constant as possible.

Is the temperature as important in this stage of the whole process? 



Thanks


----------



## cpfan (Jan 14, 2012)

The lower temp make make the wine slow to finish fermentation. Check the sg closely before continuing. (IMO .992 for Ken Ridge Classic.) It's best to have the wine about 24C for degassing, so you should warm it up before then.

Steve


----------

